# Что такое фораминальная ламинэктомия?



## Olga779 (31 Окт 2007)

Добрый день!
Скоро уже будет месяц после операции по поводу грыжи L4-L5, грыжа была 8,9мм. В эпикризе написали, что провед.операция - фораминальная ламинэктомия,удаление грыжи Л4-Л5. 
Подскажите плиз смысл этой формулировки, а именно: где выгрызли часть кости для расширения доступа и сохранили ли диск. Как себя вести в связи с этим, т.к. врач дал оч.общие рекомендации.
По самочувствию: в области шва выпирает какая-то косточка, довольно таки внушительно, что это? Это, случаем, не позвонок ли выпер, дестабилизировавшись? :cray: 
Упражнений пока делаю кот наплакал, периодически хожу по дому в корсете, на улицу не выглядываю, хотя на 13 день вышла и почувствовала, что моя прогулка была-таки длинной.
Пью сосудистые и витамины гр.В.

Спасибо заранее!


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (1 Ноя 2007)

В области межпозвонкового отверстия удалили часть дужки. Диск остался, убрали только грыжу. Сделайте повторное МРТ, если у вас есть какие-то сомнения.


----------



## Olga779 (5 Ноя 2007)

Спасибо за ответ. МРТ повторное обязательно сделаю, попозже. А пока вот какая сегодня возникла новая проблема: в области шва возникло выбухание, такое чувство, что идет какое-то внутр.воспаление, при надавливании оно болит (причем сам шов - чистенький, практически все корочки отпали). Особенно болит кожа на уровне самого верхнего шва и что-то внутри (кость??) при нажатии. Темп. поднялась со стандарных 36,2 до 37,1. Ответьте, пожалуйста, что это может быть.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (5 Ноя 2007)

Olga779 написал(а):


> Ответьте, пожалуйста, что это может быть.



Не могу ответить, надо смотреть. Свяжитесь с хирургом, который оперировал, пускай посмотрит.


----------



## Olga779 (16 Ноя 2007)

Отчитываюсь (коль уж подняла кипеж): у врача пока подозрение на гематому. Уже вылилась жидкостью, похожей по цвету на серозную - желтоватая такая и капает - вот уже скоро неделя будет.

Тут у меня еще вопросик возник: подразумевает ли фораминал. интерламинэктомия удаление суставных отростков и каких-либо связок? Заранее спасибо за ответ!!!


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (16 Ноя 2007)

Olga779 написал(а):


> Уже вылилась жидкостью, похожей по цвету на серозную - желтоватая такая и капает - вот уже скоро неделя будет.
> !!



Ликворея?


----------



## abelar (16 Ноя 2007)

Запросто:cray:


----------



## Ell (16 Ноя 2007)

Необязательно!
Не пугайте человека


----------



## Olga779 (16 Ноя 2007)

Про ликворею я тоже думала... хотя, какого цвета бывает этот самый ликвор? Как посмотрела в инете - вроде бы прозрачный, а у меня эта жидкость оставляет на бинте желтые пятна.
Версия, пока не оформившаяся в официальную: гематома... жду, когда все выльется...Когда свищ может закрыться-то, если это гематома???

И ответьте пжл, ну пжл!!! на мой вопросик про сохранность суставных отростков!!! Спасибо!


----------



## Ell (16 Ноя 2007)

Суставные отростки Вам с какого перепугу бы трогали?


----------



## Olga779 (16 Ноя 2007)

Т.е. все мое добро в виде остистых и др.отростков цело? Получается, удалили лишь дужку в области фораминарного отверстия? Поскольку вообще не представляю объем такого вмешательства, то может ли это тоже вызвать нестабильность позвоночника?


----------



## abelar (16 Ноя 2007)

Без паники! про ликворею я напрасно брякнул! это сукровичные выделения - нормальный ход после операции. Доверяйте своему врачу, и пожалуйста не показывайте ему наши рассуждения...:blush200:


----------



## Ютана (16 Ноя 2007)

У меня в верхнюю часть шва вода лилась желтого цвета,потом ушили набухла кожа даже,на вопрос куда пойдет вода после ушития врач сказал,пусть идет откуда пришла...ушла...


----------



## Ell (17 Ноя 2007)

abelar написал(а):


> это сукровичные выделения - нормальный ход после операции.



5 баллов, мсье!


----------



## Olga779 (19 Ноя 2007)

Отчитываюсь: сукровица аль нет, но капает долговато... ждем-с...
Тут еще боли прибавились в области поясницы при нажатии, ощущения такие же примерно как при нажатии на синяк.. Что день грядущий мне готовит???


----------



## Кронмед (20 Ноя 2007)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Ликворея?


Экссудат!!!


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (20 Ноя 2007)

Кронмед написал(а):


> Экссудат!!!



наверное...


----------



## Olga779 (20 Ноя 2007)

И снова отчетик: капанье прекратилось, бинтики чистые пока  
Всем господам и дамам, выдвинувшим версии - спасибо!


----------



## Ell (20 Ноя 2007)

А чего вообще было пугаться?  
Спрашивайте, поможем...
И меньше читайте Яндекс, если что.


----------



## Olga779 (3 Дек 2007)

Ребяты, новое развитие ситуевины: снизу свищ в шве затянулся, ну а сверху, шоб мне не скучать, опять прорвался, и на этот раз видать гной. Грят, лигатурный свищ... :prankster2:


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (4 Дек 2007)

Olga779 написал(а):


> Ребяты, новое развитие ситуевины: снизу свищ в шве затянулся, ну а сверху, шоб мне не скучать, опять прорвался, и на этот раз видать гной. Грят, лигатурный свищ... :prankster2:



и что? что делать собираются эскулапы?


----------



## Olga779 (4 Дек 2007)

Да пока перевязали гепаринчиком...Эх, неужто свищу впереди светит метал.блеском скальпель? (всхлипывая и громко сморкаясь) :cray:


----------



## Ell (4 Дек 2007)

А мне вообще интересно - Вам швы обрабатывали? А после снятия что было? Рекомендации все выполняли? Не мочили? Не напрягали?
Перво-наперво - паниковать не надо. И расстраиваться не надо. 
Месяц после операции?
И еще - опишите-ка состояние шва. Как подручное средство - зеркало используйте


----------



## Olga779 (4 Дек 2007)

ну что ж, можно и рассказать: шов обрабатывали в мою бытность в больнице после операции 3 раза (2, 4, 9 дни). Шов сняли, наложили повязку, когда потом снимали ее, обнаружилась на ней уже засохшая кровь. Заживал после снятия повязки без особенностей. Не мочили, не напрягали. Ужо почти 2 мес после операции.

Ну и опишу-ка я состояние шва, как того просЮт в течение всей эпопеи: с самого начала была припухлость, затем шов прорвался в первый раз (через 1 мес после операции) внизу, гноя особого не видала, была желтоватая жидкость, пошла очень активно в первый же день, еле успевали протирать, затем течь постепенно прекратилась, свищ затянулся в теч.прим.10 дней, что примечательно - припухлость после этого исчезла, но опять начала подниматься как только затянулся свищ. Шов вторично прорвался на днях, уже с присутствием гноя, было покраснение вокруг верх.части шва, опять боль при надавливании припухлости, кот. расположена кстати, с больной стороны. Сейчас сзади - повязка, ничего не видать. Но отделяется это нечто уже трудно, не так бойко, как в первый раз.


----------



## Ell (4 Дек 2007)

Я опять задам вопросы - в каком состоянии шва Вас выписали и ЧТО рекомендовали в плане обработки.
Получается, что месяц течет, но так и нет результата.
Вы уверены, что не чешете шов ночью?
Извините, я уже готова немножко посмеяться.
И, всё же, опишите состояние шва. И сколько конкретно времени от снятия и от операции.
С какой температурой Вас выписали и какова она при этой картине эпоппеи.


----------



## Olga779 (4 Дек 2007)

2 Ell: извинения принимаю, смеяться тут нечему, разве только вопросу про почесывания ночью.


Выписывали меня с 36,8 и с повязкой на шве, сказали самим снять и обрабатывать зеленкой. Так и поступили.
на этой неделе будет два мес ровно со дня операции, первая течь - ровно через мес.после нее, предел темп - 38,3, вторая - через три нед после первой, макс.темп - 36,8.

Что скажут доки на форуме?


----------



## Ell (4 Дек 2007)

Всё же Вы так и не соизволили описать состояние шва.
жаль.
Зато инет по полной изучаем, да? 
Вот она - проблема. сами себе рисуем диагнозы. А врачи у нас - балбесы.


----------



## Olga779 (4 Дек 2007)

2 Ell: состояние шва описать на дан.момент не могу - закрыто повязкой. Инет тут ни при чем. Думаю, что шов прим.такой, какой и был до повязки: покрасневший в верх.половине со свищом. Уже было писано про это.

Хм, почему вы так уверены, что врачи - балбесы? вы действительно так считаете отчего-то? Мож, поделитесь. Вообще-то, как говорят, среди врачей неумные редко встречаются


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Дек 2007)

Ответить на ваш вопрос невозможно. Только лечащий врач всё видит.
Давайте ждать перевязки. Раз сразу не предложили иссечение, значит есть надежда.


----------



## Ell (5 Дек 2007)

Ради бога! 2 месяца и всё еще повязка и ни врач, ни пациент не видели шва?
Смешно.




Olga779 написал(а):


> Хм, почему вы так уверены, что врачи - балбесы?


Это я Вас "цитирую", уважаемая.


----------



## Olga779 (5 Дек 2007)

Ell написал(а):


> Ради бога! 2 месяца и всё еще повязка и ни врач, ни пациент не видели шва?
> Смешно.
> 
> 
> ...



2 Ell: вам видно легче все перевернуть с бОльной головы на здоровую, ну что ж... среди пациентов (вы же пациент), как говорят, здоровых нет, сочувствую вам  
А цитировать меня, конечно, можно...но я вашу точку зрения о врачах как о балбесах НИГДЕ не разделяла и не разделяю, у вас большая фантазия, что неплохо, но развивать ее тут не к месту. Вот... как-то так. 
Успокойтесь и не заходите в эту тему, ваши высказывания конструктивизма не несут, согласитесь. Это не ваша тема явно, так что прощайте. aiwan


----------

